

Wikipedia on Twinkie: PR win - bfrs
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twinkie

======
bfrs
I remember reading a couple of years back on wikipedia that it would be hard
to find a snack more dangerous than a twinkie. But today its almost completely
in favor, with the "Health Aspects" section reduced to a single line. Nice
work by the Hostess Brand PR guys. Wikipedia seems less and less trustworthy.

